# Cruise liner Boudicca Fire



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

Fred. Olsen Incident on Boudicca Fred. Olsen Cruise Lines can confirm that there was a fire on board its 880-guest cruise ship, Boudicca, at around 4am on Sunday 25th January 2015, when she was sailing off the coast of Casablanca, Morocco. The fire was in the Engine Room, but has now been extinguished, and no guests or crew have been injured. Guests’ services have now been restored, and guests have been kept informed of the situation at all times. The ship is currently underway on one main engine with propulsion. Following the loss of propulsion system, Boudicca listed for a short period, but is now fully stable, and there is no danger to guests or crew. The safety of all guests and crew on board Boudicca is Fred. Olsen Cruise Line’s utmost priority, the ship will liaise with the relevant maritime authorities, should any need emerge. Boudicca is currently on an 18-night D1502 ‘Cape Verde & the Canaries’ cruise, which departed from Southampton on 20th January 2015. The ship sailed from Cadiz, Spain on Saturday 24thJanuary 2015, and is scheduled to arrive in Arrecife, Lanzarote tomorrow morning, Monday 26thJanuary 2015. Last updated: Sunday, 25th January 2015 at 09:44


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

At some point the general public will realise that cruising is a high risk sport and bookings will drop. Suddenly all the new super-cruise liners will be unprofitable and nobody will have seen it coming, a bit like a stock market crash.


----------



## cubpilot (Aug 18, 2008)

Very unlikely that the poplarity of cruises will diminish due to incidents on board. Small problems gives people something to talk about afterwards and bigger problems say with food poisoning give them a chance to complain and perhaps get another free cruise later.
Mind you car ferries give me more concern but I still use them out of necessity a couple of times a year and gambol that it is not my turn for trouble.


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

You could be right, people still go skiing and mountain climbing. It might be put in the same bracket on your holiday insurance though.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day stevekelly10.sm.yesterday,20:01.re:cruise liner boudicca fire.thank you for the news item.good to hear nobody hurt.regards ben27


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

as more reports come out, more will become clear, but it sounds like they had a pretty textbook case of fire, extinguishment, then emergency systems/services to limp home.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

ais showing her stopped at sea.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

now back at 10 kts. but what is she doing??


----------



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

updates here 
http://media.fredolsencruises.com/pressreleases/boudicca-update-1109305


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

borderreiver said:


> now back at 10 kts. but what is she doing??


Could just be ghosts in the machine, as I move the mouse around I get one report saying she was doing ten knots on course at 0500 UT and another saying she is drifting 230 deg at one knot with a zero time stamp. Perhaps she is out of range or just on the limits.

SteveKelley
Haha typical British Rail/airlines style, not up to date and everyone is having a jolly time (not mentioning the engine room crew up to their armpits in alligators whilst trying to drain the swamp).


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

She is in harbour now according to AIS.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

*Latest news*

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...sbSQiK_BF3YqX2Zu15DkwpQ&bvm=bv.85076809,d.ZGU


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep, rest of current cruise canceled ... next cruise still officially on schedule, but who knows ...

Sounds like they must have had quite an inferno going, but the safety systems apparently did their job.

Does this ship have multiple engine rooms?


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Has anyone got an update on the Boudicca, I see from the AIS that she is `making` 1.5 knts off Finisterre. Could she be under tow?
Cheers,
David


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

Destination Southampton apparently. ETA given as 1900 tomorrow.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

She is due today at 2100 to berth 38/9 according to VTS Southampton leaving tomorrow at 2130 for her next cruise.


----------

